# Some pictures of high end complicated painting



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to this board, so enjoy some of my pictures to start. Here are some pictures of houses we have painted.


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

Couple more interior pics


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

This exterior was tough. Took 4 days of prep with 3 guys. Power sanded the exterior, then afterwards applied 2 - 3 coats of Duration. Also sanded down the front porch to bare wood and sealed it.


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

And that's it for now.


----------



## Custom Brush Co. (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice and big... They look great!


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Good work. That first picture with the scaffolding...how bad were the lap marks when you finished that side? We never stop mid-way on a wall. If you do, you see every stop and start.
Just curious.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> Good work. That first picture with the scaffolding...how bad were the lap marks when you finished that side? We never stop mid-way on a wall. If you do, you see every stop and start.
> Just curious.


Curious also. Was curious your application method on that too. Did you straight roll it or spray first?

Did you fasten the scaffold at all?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I like the one token drop cloth crumpled under the scaffolding.


----------



## Robinson_cnst (Nov 1, 2012)

That's a lot of glass to clean roll splatter off of. Just sayin.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Like that yellow craftsman.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Robinson_cnst said:


> That's a lot of glass to clean roll splatter off of. Just sayin.


No I'd be more concerned about the sidewalk and roof. Just sayin...


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

As for the first picture with the scaffolding: Yes, we straight rolled it. 2 coats of SW Resilience Satin brush & rolled. Absolutely no streaking or marks - it looked real sharp. Too bad about the paint splatters on the landscape rocks & grass below, but the customer liked us enough to have us to the interior later. The picture must have been taken at a bad tarp time...... I knew I'd catch grief for it.


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

The second picture - with the deck below - was for the customer from hell. She was really friendly during the contract negotiation and signing, but once we began the job she tried to micromanage us and was very argumentative the whole time. It was the only job I've ever walked away from. We stained her deck & painted 5% of her house, and then I politely said "I can't work for you, I'm sorry." It took a lot of effort to hold back the personal attacks.. haha.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

dmac said:


> The second picture - with the deck below - was for the customer from hell. She was really friendly during the contract negotiation and signing, but once we began the job she tried to micromanage us and was very argumentative the whole time. It was the only job I've ever walked away from. We stained her deck & painted 5% of her house, and then I politely said "I can't work for you, I'm sorry." It took a lot of effort to hold back the personal attacks.. haha.


Nice homes. What did she say about the overspray on the roof tiles?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks great ! Enjoy the forum...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nice homes. What did she say about the overspray on the roof tiles?


It looks like it may not be viewable from the ground...


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

lets see where this thread is gonna take us  :thumbup:


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I like the one token drop cloth crumpled under the scaffolding.


We call her ol' glory


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> It looks like it may not be viewable from the ground...


This made my night right here..hilarious


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

dmac said:


> The second picture - with the deck below - was for the customer from hell. She was really friendly during the contract negotiation and signing, but once we began the job she tried to micromanage us and was very argumentative the whole time. It was the only job I've ever walked away from. We stained her deck & painted 5% of her house, and then I politely said "I can't work for you, I'm sorry." It took a lot of effort to hold back the personal attacks.. haha.


 
I like horror stories....elaborate on why this customer was this way.


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nice homes. What did she say about the overspray on the roof tiles?



They were from previous painters. I asked her about the hack job that was before me and she seemed clueless. Probably didn't want to tell me the real story how she hired some college kids for $8 an hour


----------



## dmac (Nov 14, 2012)

sendit6 said:


> I like horror stories....elaborate on why this customer was this way.


1. I powerwashed and stripped her deck. Followed up with a neutralizer & brightener. I returned the following day to stain and a couple of the boards were still wet from always being in the shade. I told her I couldn't stain that day because things were still wet. She told me that I incorrectly powerwashed her deck and that's why the wood was darker. I said, "touch it! feel that it's wet!" she told me "i know my deck, and it always gets sunshine" I told her that she was incorrect, and she said "I know my wood! You are lying to me!" 

2. I moved a plant sideways on her deck and some rusted metal ornament on it fell off. She started screaming how I will need to replace this, and I must find it, and she wants me to take care of it now.

3. I was up on her roof spraying & backrolling when she came and wanted me to paint her front door now. 

4. My crew & I are prepping the back of the house when she comes out and again tells me about my bad powerwashing. I told her to touch the wood - it is wet. Wet wood is darker than dry wood. She said "don't lie to me! and when will you replace the plant you broke?"

And that's when I called it quits. Packed up everything and left. A month later her husband gave me $500 pity money. I pity him!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

omg, that is awesome. Thanks for sharing, I am without words. The $500 pity money is classic.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks awesome. good job


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I would have grabbed the heat gun and dried off a patch of wet decking for her to see.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

All that sanding

no lead paint involved?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Try keeping a moisture meter on the truck for situations like that. It takes all the guess work out of "Is it dry enough?" with your customers.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Nice homes. What did she say about the overspray on the roof tiles?





dmac said:


> They were from previous painters.


:yes:


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

dmac said:


> 1. I powerwashed and stripped her deck. Followed up with a neutralizer & brightener. I returned the following day to stain and a couple of the boards were still wet from always being in the shade. I told her I couldn't stain that day because things were still wet. She told me that I incorrectly powerwashed her deck and that's why the wood was darker. I said, "touch it! feel that it's wet!" she told me "i know my deck, and it always gets sunshine" I told her that she was incorrect, and she said "I know my wood! You are lying to me!"
> 
> 2. I moved a plant sideways on her deck and some rusted metal ornament on it fell off. She started screaming how I will need to replace this, and I must find it, and she wants me to take care of it now.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Reminds me of the fat lady in the David Lee Roth Yankee Rose videoo when she screams "my doctor told me I have to take a laxative!"


----------

